# Emergency Quote for Aldi's, Pottstown, PA



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Jeff from the Pottstown Aldi Foods. I had quoted one of the Reading locations, & they were under the impression that I was to be quoting the Pottstown location as well. I'm not out that way, so I'm not quoting it.

Anyone in the POttstown area that wants it? I don't think they have a contract in hand for it. If possible, they would need to be contacted this week; bids are supposed to be handed in (by them) next week.

Here's a potential job guys, hope someone can do it.


~Matt

P.S. 

It's Jeff @ 610-724-8080
Or e-mail me (check my profile) w/ any other ?'s & I'll try to help


----------

